# HDMI and HDCP versions supported?



## IraF (Jan 22, 2002)

I need to know the versions of these that TiVo uses. Is it easy to find out the specs?

I've tried to attach a basic HDMI-to-composite interface device as a way to make low-res copies of some TiVo content to DVD, and am getting an HDCP error.

Trying this gadget:

Amazon.com: Teorder HDMI to 3 RCA/Composite AV/CVBS Converter 1080P Composite Video Audio Adapter for Xbox/PS4/PS3/PC/Laptop/TV/STB/VHS/VCR/Camera/DVD/Blu-ray Player/Support PAL/NTSC with USB Charge Cable: Home Audio & Theater​
This TiVo page says it uses HDMI 2.0 with no mention of HDCP:

TiVo BOLT+ | Replace your Cable Box DVR with a Unified Entertainment System​
This page says HDMI 2.0, HDCP 2.2 for 4K:

https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/4K-UHD-Resolution​
That page says TiVo won't operate with devices that don't support HDCP 2.2, but that seems misleading and perhaps only refers to 4K requirements. The Bolt is working with an Onkyo A/V system from 2011, connected to a TV from 2008.

My System Information says:

HDMI Status: HDCP 1.x enabled​
That says nothing directly about the HDMI version that is currently in use.

Does "HDCP 1.x" mean the Bolt can interoperate with devices running HDCP 1.0 to HDCP 1.3? While perhaps that implies HDMI 2.0, it doesn't tell me which version of HDCP is actually in use.

My A/V receiver specs only say, for HDMI, that it supports 1080p, and under that heading a series of supported audio Dolby and DTS formats, and some other features (3D, Audio Return Channel, DeepDolor, x.v.Color, LipSync, CED (RIHD)). Perhaps something in that series of features implies a specific HDMI version. The A/V specs don't mention HDCP at all.

My TV specs mention only HDMI "Type A connector", "supports HDAVI Control 3" function, with no mention of HDCP (though as a pure display device, I suppose it doesn't need it).

I could use some clarity here. Thanks!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

HDCP 2.2
SInce that is what is needed to stream 4K from Netflix and other 4k app. Although the Bolt doesn't get 4K form Amazon or Vudu yet. But if they even enable 4K from them, HDCP 2.2 is needed just like with Netflix.

On my System INfo screen, from the Bolt, it lists "HDCP 2.2 enabled" for the HDMI status.

If I used a TV without HDCP 2.2, like a 1080P TV, it would show HDCP 1.x. And would still work with all the apps. Only they would have access to 1080P and lower streaming resolutions.

The bolt works perfectly fine with a 1080P TV, streaming from any of the apps at 1080P and lower resolutions.


----------



## IraF (Jan 22, 2002)

I've noticed when connecting this HDMI-to-composite converter to TiVo using TiVo's supplied cable, System Information displays:

HDMI Status: Authenticating​
If I use an older HDMI cable, I see:

HDMI Status: HDCP not enabled​
In either case, I get the same copyright error when I try to play back content.

If I connect TiVo directly to my TV or A/V receiver, I see:

HDMI Status: HDCP 1.x enabled​
And that is true using TiVo's supplied HDMI cable, or the older cable.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

Also note that to get any 4K out of Bolt it has to be connected to an HDMI 2.0 connection. I have a couple of HDMI 1.4/HDCP 2.2 connections on my television and it will not see the television as being 4K capable when connected to one of those. Of course, TiVo wants to run the UI at 2160p60 when connected to a 4K device; HDMI 1.4 doesn't have the bandwidth for that (it does for 2160p24 and 2160p30).


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

When connected to a 4K TV You can also run the Bolt resolution at 1080P60 or 1080i or 720P if you want.

I used to run mine at 1080P60 output but recently switched it to 2160P60 output.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> When connected to a 4K TV You can also run the Bolt resolution at 1080P60 or 1080i or 720P if you want.
> 
> I used to run mine at 1080P60 output but recently switched it to 2160P60 output.


This is true, but if you enable the 4K output option(s) it will output the UI as [email protected] Those output can only be enabled when attached to a HDMI 2.0/HDCP 2.2 connection.

My Roku Premiere+, when plugged into an HDMI 1.4/HDCP 2.2 connection will output its UI at 1080p and 2160p24 or 2160p30 from many 4K streaming apps. It's a mode that I really like, although Netflix loses 4K. I get 4K VUDU at 24Hz and Amazon at 24Hz for both 1080 and 2160 res titles. Pretty much every app's browsing UI comes out at [email protected] AFAIK, it's the only way to get 24Hz output from Rokus.


----------



## hbwallace (Jul 26, 2015)

I just upgraded to a Bolt in anticipation of getting a 4K TV in the near future. I'm using a Yamaha RX-383 receiver that is HDMI 2.0 & HDCP 2.2 functional. After installing the Bolt I started getting an error message on the TV about it not being HDCP capable. After quite a bit of trial & error I found that it is a handshaking issue that goes away if the A/V receiver is powered up after the TV is ready for input. It obviously is generated by the Tivo but why?


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

It's because of HDCP. If you power up from sink to source, waiting for each device to be ready first before powering up the next device, then you're far more likely to be successful. This is because the EDID has to backwards propagate - the sink produces an EDID (which also indicates HDCP status). It's read the source earlier in the chain, like an AV receiver, which takes it and modifies it to add more capabilities (e.g., additional sound processing). As part of this, it needs to also propagate HDCP status. Then when TiVO gets around, it reads the EDID from the receiver, and gets the HDCP status of both the receiver and the TV.

The thing, if you power stuff up somewhat randomly, then the HDCP status isn't necessarily ready by the time the next device needs it so it gets an incorrect status which is propagated backwards. Usually the fix is to re-handshake everything so they can all refresh their status properly.

Your best bet is just sequencing - turn on the TV< wait 30 seconds, turn on the receiver, wait 20 seconds then TiVo should be OK.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

But should you really need to do that? IN all my seteps the devices can be turned on in any order and everything still communicates properly.


----------



## hbwallace (Jul 26, 2015)

It is all very clumsy. I'm sure it will get better as the technology improves. I have added an HDMI splitter between the receiver & the TV to strip the HDCP signal & it now powers up without a conflict.


----------



## Don Beckham (Dec 8, 2017)

I love that v.1.3 Splitter... I use it all the time to solve these pesky HDCP problems.


----------



## jzinckgra (Sep 18, 2014)

Don Beckham said:


> I love that v.1.3 Splitter... I use it all the time to solve these pesky HDCP problems.


So the splitters reduce pic quality?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jzinckgra said:


> So the splitters reduce pic quality?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


None of the HDMI splitters I've ever owned did. The picture quality was identical from the splitter.


----------



## jtkirk (Aug 9, 2004)

Worf's answer perfectly fixed my similar issue. My Yamaha AV receiver (rx-v685) refused to display my TiVo mini vox signal on my Samsung TV. Spent all day swapping cables, trying combinations of resolutions, enabling/disabling various upscaling features, and even swapping mini boxes from room to room. Finally read this thread, turned everything off, then one-by-one turned on TV, then receiver, and finally plugged in power to the TiVo mini. Voila, problem solved.



Worf said:


> It's because of HDCP. If you power up from sink to source, waiting for each device to be ready first before powering up the next device, then you're far more likely to be successful. This is because the EDID has to backwards propagate - the sink produces an EDID (which also indicates HDCP status). It's read the source earlier in the chain, like an AV receiver, which takes it and modifies it to add more capabilities (e.g., additional sound processing). As part of this, it needs to also propagate HDCP status. Then when TiVO gets around, it reads the EDID from the receiver, and gets the HDCP status of both the receiver and the TV.
> 
> The thing, if you power stuff up somewhat randomly, then the HDCP status isn't necessarily ready by the time the next device needs it so it gets an incorrect status which is propagated backwards. Usually the fix is to re-handshake everything so they can all refresh their status properly.
> 
> Your best bet is just sequencing - turn on the TV< wait 30 seconds, turn on the receiver, wait 20 seconds then TiVo should be OK.


----------

